# The GimMonster!



## GimMom (Jul 22, 2013)

This is Gimli, my 2.5 year old Bugg (Boston/Pug). He is THE best addition to my life, hands down. He loves playing with the cats, napping by himself in the bed, chewing his toys and sitting in the window, barking at other animals in the buildings adjacent or next to ours. We plan on getting him a sibling when funds aren't so tight, and of course, the sib will be a raw pup, too!

With my boyfriend, Shane










Sleeping with Dori (calico Manx) and Josie (orange DSH)










In the window!











I'm at work right now, but I wish I was home playing with him.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's such a big Bugg. Haha. He looks so happy!


----------



## GimMom (Jul 22, 2013)

I know! We were told 25lbs max full grown when we got him, and he would not stop growing! He's like a little tank. But his size makes him perfect for spooning during the winter (best bed warmer ever!)


----------

